# aac driver instability in FreeBSD 8.3



## longtick (Dec 27, 2012)

I've inherited a server with two Adaptec 3085 cards in it. After connecting some SAS disks and putting /usr/src and repeatedly building world there I see this at the console:


```
(a couple dozen of these)
Dec 25 08:31:36 tsarime kernel: aac0: COMMAND 0xffffff80002b04f0 (TYPE 502) TIMEOUT AFTER 136 SECONDS
Dec 25 08:31:36 tsarime kernel: aac0: COMMAND 0xffffff80002b34a0 (TYPE 502) TIMEOUT AFTER 132 SECONDS
Dec 25 08:31:36 tsarime kernel: aac0: COMMAND 0xffffff80002b3200 (TYPE 502) TIMEOUT AFTER 132 SECONDS
```

and finally


```
Dec 25 08:31:36 tsarime kernel: aac0: WARNING! Controller is no longer running! code= 0xbcc90100
```

and any I/O touching those disks waits forever; the system is responsive as the boot disk is not on the card.


```
# dmesg | grep aac
aac0: <Adaptec RAID 3085> mem 0xf0400000-0xf05fffff irq 18 at device 14.0 on pci2
aac0: Enabling 64-bit address support
aac0: Enable Raw I/O
aac0: Enable 64-bit array
aac0: New comm. interface enabled
aac0: [ITHREAD]
aac0: Adaptec 3085, aac driver 2.1.9-1
aacp0: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aac0
aacp1: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aac0
aacp2: <SCSI Passthrough Bus> on aac0
aacd0: <Volume> on aac0
aacd0: 429056MB (878706688 sectors)
aacd1: <Volume> on aac0
aacd1: 429056MB (878706688 sectors)
aacd2: <Volume> on aac0
aacd2: 429056MB (878706688 sectors)
aacd3: <Volume> on aac0
aacd3: 429056MB (878706688 sectors)
aacd4: <Volume> on aac0
aacd4: 476160MB (975175680 sectors)
aacd5: <Volume> on aac0
aacd5: 476160MB (975175680 sectors)
aacd6: <Volume> on aac0
aacd6: 476160MB (975175680 sectors)
aacd7: <Volume> on aac0
aacd7: 476160MB (975175680 sectors)
pass0 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
pass1 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
pass2 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 2 lun 0
pass3 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 3 lun 0
pass4 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 4 lun 0
pass5 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 5 lun 0
pass6 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 6 lun 0
pass7 at aacp0 bus 0 scbus0 target 7 lun 0
```

I'm aware of the generally bad feelings caused by Adaptec in the community but now I have this hardware to play with. My question is: the driver included in 8.3 is 2.1.9-1 and the one in the Adaptec website seems to be 5.2.0 from Aug 2010 for FreeBSD 6.x!! Are things really so much behind? And, has anyone tried the Adaptec driver and is it more stable than the one in 8.3?

Thanks!


----------



## longtick (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry to reply to my own post but just to add some information, both the disks and the card have more or less current firmware. I can't confirm for the disks but I know it's the same in all. Both the disks and the cards worked perfectly under Windows 2k8 so I think a hardware problem can be ruled out. The firmware on the card is Build 17335, which is the second most current (latest, and final, it seems, is 17342, only a few days newer than 17335). They have been installed in an HP dc7900 workstation running stock FreeBSD 8.3, disks directly attached.

So, to summarize, the question remains: has anyone experienced the errors in the above post and did the Adaptec driver fix them?

Thanks


----------



## belon_cfy (Dec 27, 2012)

Same problem occurs on Adaptec 5445 and Areca 1320 too although I have the Areca driver installed.

I'm running FreeBSD 9.X.


----------



## longtick (Dec 27, 2012)

I believe the aac driver in 9.0 has not changed from 8.3. Have you tried the one from Adaptec?


----------



## longtick (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, I'll make one last attempt, is really no one using these cards (3085, 3405, 5805, etc) in production? I see problem reports from 2011 and that's all, maybe the adaptec driver fixes the issues.

Next time I'll go for gifts with LSI 2008 chipset in them.


----------



## belon_cfy (Dec 31, 2012)

Adaptec has no driver for FreeBSD 9 for those 2000-5000 series cards.


----------

